# Need help with rehoming guinea pigs.



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Well my rescue has been going really well for the last few months 

Until now....I live in a small block of flats and after having complained about my upstairs neighbours for being very noisy (playing music until 2am every night) 
They have retaliated by saying they are being kept awake at night by the guinea pigs....absolute nonsense of course, there is no way they can hear wheeking through a ceiling.
But these people are trouble makers and are doing everything they can to cause trouble for everyone here now (they keep reporting other people for silly little things like..'they shut the windows too loud' so you can see how pathetic they are being)

Anyway, because they keep complaining I have been told I have to give the guinea pigs away or I'll be kicked out.
I've been told I can have as many hamsters/gerbils/mice etc that I want but because the complaint has been made about the guinea pigs they must go.

So the upstairs neighbours can play music til 2am and not get kicked out but if I still have the piggies in 1 week I will be asked to leave here.

So is there anyone on here in the Cambs/London area that would like 2 very gorgeous piggies?
They are 2 males, they are very friendly and vocal and they love their food.
They come with their awesome strawberry house!
3 Size Soft Strawberry Pet Dog Cat Bed House Kennel Doggy Warm Cushion Basket | eBay

Here they are









They have been offered a rescue space but I wanted to see if I could find them a home before it came to that.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Little bump for these boys.
If anyone could help that'd be great.

These 2 are so sweet, friendly and happy to see people! One climbs (or tries to) the cage when you go near them because he wants attention.

They will come with their strawberry house which they love to snooze in, also any veg that is here in the fridge at the time of them going.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Could you not appeal this? I think its very unfair asking you to get rid of the guinea pigs when the idiots upstairs are still able to be as loud as they like!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I've tried and I'm still trying 

I just wanted to see if anyone could take the piggies (they are looking for a home anyway, part of my little rescue) now instead of having to rush and find somewhere for them when I have to have them out of here.

I have been crying about this for 2 days now....I'm a right softie!

The housing people (well the one lady) actually knows the people upstairs and I think this is why this is happening.
The people upstairs dont even know I have guinea pigs....the housing person would have been the one that told them.

I'm just waiting for the housing complaints manager to get back next week so I can talk to him as this is not right.

When I first moved in here they knew I had a fair few animals and took in rescues and I was told by 3 people I could have as many as I liked here as it's my flat and I pay the rent.
If there was any damage to the place I would have to pay and that's all they said.

Gah, sorry for the rant, this has been a very frustrating couple of days for me.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, don't tempt me! 
If I could work out a definate place for them to live I could be more tempted and while I have an indoor cage suitable, its finding somwhere in mum and dads house for the cage to go! lol

*Heidi*


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Oh, don't tempt me!
> If I could work out a definate place for them to live I could be more tempted and while I have an indoor cage suitable, its finding somwhere in mum and dads house for the cage to go! lol
> 
> *Heidi*


Well if you can figure out a place to put them I would be eternally greatful to you!
No pressure though of course.

They are sat here on the sofa with me right now!
They seem to enjoy sitting and watching tv....then they snuggle up to my thigh and go to sleep


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm racking my brains for a place but have taken over the garden for munchkin manor and a fair chunk of the front room with a fish tank...where the guineas used to be indoors has gone now...my bedroom is a loft conversion and they wouldnt get to see people very often plus no space...

I don't think I will be able to. 
I wonder if Bernie could take them? She's in Cambs aswell, she had one of my boys when they started fighting.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

That is so unfair!  I really wish I could help, but I have a one-year-old son who likes to squeeze small animals, so can't get any pets really until he's a bit older. (Apart from the fish!)

I can't believe you're being threatened with eviction over this. Myself and others in my block of flats have made countless complaints over one of our neighbours, who is constantly throwing loud parties late at night, getting into fights, and smoking cannabis in the corridoor, but they've not been evicted after over a year of complaints. So if they're threatening to evict you over 2 guinea pigs, which you'd previously been told it was fine for you to have, then there's something very wrong there!  I really hope you win your appeal!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sounds like it would be easier and you'd be happier if you moved house!

I dont think they have any grounds to serve notice on you. I would speak to citizens advice does your tenancy agreement state you can have any pets?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Err what they are trying to do is a lil bit against the law.
So long as you have permission to run the rescue then they have no rights telling you to get "rid" especially without an investigation to see if the allegations are correct.

When it comes to renting the tenant has far more rights than the landlord 

If you didn't get permission to run the rescue then I'm afraid you may have to give into the landlord otherwise you have broken the original contract.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I asked for permission before I even signed my tenancy agreement and moved in. I told them how many cages I can sometimes have at a time (up to 10) and that I had house rabbits.
We sat at a meeting (all the people from the 9 flats moving in) and I asked in front of everyone there, including 3 of the housing people and I was told I could have what I wanted as it was my flat.

This stupid housing woman also said all the cages I have here are a safety hazard as well.....I told her only having a front door leading onto 2 corridoors was a health hazard, if there is a fire in the hallway there is no back door for me to get out of!

I do suffer from anxiety problems and leaving the house is hard for me and she had the cheek to tell me I spend too much time in my own flat, and that having so many animals is weird.

I really am going to complain about her next week. 
My brother is here now and said he will be taking me to the CAB on monday.

Thanks for your replies everyone.
These piggies are still looking for a home as they are the rescue piggies but it's no rush now. And they will stay here until they find the perfect home (I hope!)

If I dont come online for a while....I've been evicted!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok I've just received a nasty letter from the housing people and if I dont have the piggies out of here within a week they will 'seize them' and do what with them I dont know.

So desperate now


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> Ok I've just received a nasty letter from the housing people and if I dont have the piggies out of here within a week they will 'seize them' and do what with them I dont know.
> 
> So desperate now


They can't do that, take the letter to the CAB to get some advice, but if they agreed to the animals in the tenancy then they don't have a leg to stand on.

Oh and even if you are behind in rent it takes months to actually evict someone so they are just shouting the odds.

Get legal advice on where to go from here.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i saw your thread on the guinea pig forum. i can't believe that no-one on there can help you. i live in wolverhampton but if you could get them to me someway i would take them for you. also there is a guinea pig rescue in the tamworth area - little thorns - i'm sure if transport could be arranged, clare who runs it would take them for you. she's lovely. i wonder if kelly-joy could organise transport if you could speak to clare about having them first.
this is a link to the rescue
HOME - Little Thorns Rescue
hope this helps in someway


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for being patient with me and offering advice everyone, very much appreciated.

I am going to the CAB on tuesday morning armed with all my letters, tenancy agreement etc.

The person from housing....turns out she IS related to the people upstairs, so I've complained about them and now she's going to find a way to get back at me.
Well legal action will be taken 

Guinea pigs do need a lovely forever home but they're fine here for now.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad your sounding so positive, there really is nothing they can legally do!

They cant enter your flat without your permission to be able to seize any animals. 

Hope Tuesday goes really well, a concise letter should send them packing! 

I would also refuse to deal with this particular person, actually her company should discipline her at least for being so out of line


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hun I can come pick them up on Weds and can house them...even if its fostering. If u need help xx


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

niki87 said:


> Hun I can come pick them up on Weds and can house them...even if its fostering. If u need help xx


Niki you are an absolute star 
I will let you know on tuesday if that's ok and not too late?
I have a CAB appointment on tuesday morning so I want to see where I stand first.
What this housing woman doing is wrong and she is treating me very badly, so I really do need a solicitor who can tell me what to do now.

I am going to just let everything go from my mind tonight and tomorrow....just thinking about it makes me burst into tears, pretty sad huh.

Thanks again for all your replies and support, people on this forum are so lovely.  x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> Niki you are an absolute star
> I will let you know on tuesday if that's ok and not too late?
> I have a CAB appointment on tuesday morning so I want to see where I stand first.
> What this housing woman doing is wrong and she is treating me very badly, so I really do need a solicitor who can tell me what to do now.
> ...


It is definitely wrong. And not legal. But unless you have it written down I don't know how much they can argue it...as unfair as it is. I hope for justice sake you can argue this. But it is not worth risking your health over. I can foster to buy u time.


----------

